# Auxiliary hydraulics - Ferguson TEA-20



## CaribooHarry

How do I tap tractor hydraulics to operate an auxiliary 2 way hydraulic ram.


----------



## CJohn

Not sure on a MF but i've got a small Kubota without hydraulics on the back only for the FEL. What I was told is you get line extensions attached to your ram and hook it up to the tilt lines for you bucket. Then take bailing wire or something and attach your lever to the steering wheel. That way there is a continuous flow coming off your tractor.
Hope that helps


----------



## CaribooHarry

Thanks for the info. Since my post I have concluded that built in hydraulics would not have sufficient flow for my needs.

I have a Char-Lynn pump that was designed for front end mounting and this morning I went out to check the crankshaft pulley for an adapter only to find that it already had an adapter that will accept a 3/4 inch six splined shaft.

All I need is the shaft and a flexible coupling at the pump end, fabricate a mount and some plumbing and I am in business.

The connection to the crankshaft pulley was my biggest concern and it is already done for me.

Any suggestions as to whereone goes to purchase a splined shaft.


----------



## shona13

G>Day Caribooharry
The ferguson tea 20 hydralic system only works when the clutch is engaged that is if you depress the clutch pedal the hydraulic pump does not turn therefore you have no hydraulics .
As for mounting a pump on the front crank shaft there is only about two inches of clearance and remember this varies when the tractor is turning or going over rough ground I would not suggest doing this .
If you mount an external pump on the pto you will have the same outcome that is everytime you depress the clutch the pto stops ,the tea 20 has a single clutch and does not lend itself to constant hydraulics.
The only way you will have success is if the tractor is stationary as in a situation where the clutch is always engaged ,
the tractor hydraulic pump from memory delivers 6 gallon per minute and can be tapped from tapping points under the seat both sides on the left side it has a plug which has two flats on for an open ended spanner
I hope this information helps you in your quest.
Regards 
Hutch.


----------

